# How much T-shirt blanks inventory for online On Demand DTG Store?



## DiabloBlue (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all,

My question is how to determine the start-up inventory of T-shirts for my new start-up DTG online custom on demand T-shirt store?
We can print on light and dark Tees.
In other words how to determine the inventory to keep in stock? What colors? What Sizes? and How many of each color and size? How to find the balance to start-up?

Our business model is the customers choose the T-Shirt Color,the size and put in their own design and order it.There is no minimum to order.

People with experience with same or similar business model, how did you manage the inventory?

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A lot will depend on how long it takes you to receive shirts from your wholesaler. Where are you?

Just starting out, (and not knowing what your anticipated volume will be) I might stock at least a dozen of each size and color initially, except the colors white and black. Since those will most likely be your highest sellers, if your budget allows I would stock a case of each size in those 2 colors. Case pricing will be the most cost effective way for you to purchase.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a couple of questions for you.

Have you ever started a website before?
Do you have a online marketing / advertising plan and budget?

I have started numberous online stores over the last 8 years and I know if you are starting from absolute scratch with a low advertising budget ($1,000 or less per month) you can expect it to be slow the first few months up to 2 years.

If starting off small I would only start with maybe 2 of each size for each style and color. Over time you will find out what sells and what doesn't and then adjust your inventory accordingly. 

We sell hundreds of shirts per month and I know some styles and colors we would still have the original amount if we would have bought a dozen.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you have a wholesaler near you? Some wholesalers need at least 3-5 hours to complete the order if your picking up. If your just starting out I would just order as you go and not keep an inventory. If you get consistant work than keep an inventory of each color and size.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

What you probably want to do is buy a couple of extra shirts when an order is made for 10+ and build that into the cost of the order. This will help grow your inventory.


----------

